# Tony Bourdain's Tartiflette



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Apparently Tony Bourdain has a good recipe for tartiflette in his Les Halles cookbook, which I don't have. Does anyone have that recipe, or a pointer to a site/URL for it. I'd love to compare it to the ones I have and finally try to make the dish.

Shel


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I just had to look that up, Shel. I don't recall hearing of that dish before. 
Tartiflette - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi Mezz,

I'd not heard of it until recently. My dear friend Chrissy lived in France for a while and that's where she discovered it. She said that she liked it so much that she ate it frequently, even throughout the summer. A hearty dish like this is usually considered a fall or winter meal.

Chrissy sent me this link, which is the one that got me in interested in finding more recipes and ideas before making it myself.

Tartiflette

As it turned out, I had a recipe for the dish on my compter that I got back in the early 90s. Now that fall is here, it would be nice to try making it. The reason I want Bourdain's recipe is that I read he using an ingredient or two that's not in any of the (six) recipes I now have.

Shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Found this over @ eGullet this morning:

eG Forums -> Tartiflette

Shel


----------

